

How To Lose a Decade on a Girl That Never Mattered To Begin With  - fox3
http://instigate.me/losing-ten-whole-years/

======
instigateme
This was me. Only one troll and a few hundred views. Good on you, HN.

~~~
cabinguy
I just tried to submit this for you. You beat me to it.

~~~
instigateme
THanks man.

